# Easter Family Outing!!!



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Don, great pics.

I have to stop drinking that coke, it make's me look bad

Mickey, let me know when you get home and we'll hit the river. I am getting the itch, wait, I quit steelhead fishing I though


----------



## RIVER RAT 13 (Mar 20, 2002)

Had a great time fishing with all the guys & gals from MS Easter weekend. Met some great people and got to put some of the names on the site with faces . Kingfisher2 let me know if you need help finding the right depth for you. thanks for letting me join all of you. RON


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Someone Left a pair of Neoprene Socks or "Booties" in my Truck...Descibe them and they will be returned to their Rightful Owner....Capt Dave, I think you still have my FRS Walkie Talkie. Looks like I need to make a Fishing Trip on the Joe or something to get it back...Darn!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Those are mine Don.
Neoprene. Brown on the outside, black on the inside. A little clip at the top of the calf to attach to wading boots.

I thought I left them in either your or Ralf's vehicle.

I don't usually call them "Booties" though


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok Amos, I see ya live in Rochester, Close to me...Let me know how ya wanna get them "Booties" back...LOL!


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Hey shoeman,
sorry I didn't get back with you. Kinda got stuck on the Betsie.
Sounds like all of you had a great time. I will make an outing soon enough. My Inlaws live in T.C. and what a drive it would have been to go to lands inn and back to T.C. Here is a link to a nice hen I picked up on Sat.  http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/user_gallery/steelyarn


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Steel yarn, gorgious fish. Nice picture's also.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wally, can't blame ya there.
Looks like you did well up there. Talked to Bruce yesterday. I guess, he's running a job on the Joe this weekend. I wish him well. The river is way up again. Oh well, he needs to recondition his arms anyway. He's been layed up too long.

We'll meet up sooner or later.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

He probably will be quite rusty. I've been buggin him like crazy to go.
You know he did mention that the three of us should get together and he said he wanted you to comand his Hyde. Sooo the next time you talk to him remind him.

Also when he's done with his client this weekend he'll be toast have to rest for another month... outta shape


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wimps........

Try to make it to the MO for one of our outings in June. They're a hoot and the fishin' ain't bad either.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Well, I finally back home. Whew. What a week. 
I am completely exhausted. 

Was thinking on the way home and wanted to thank dryfly dave and ron for a wonderful float on the PM. I know it wasnt without its troubles but a taste of Daves homemade venison jerky and floating a new stretch of stream had lasting memories. A couple fine gentleman and one heck of a cool boat. 
Was also nice to meet everyone else....rivernut, queensalmon, fishcatchr, theres just too many darn people and all were damn nice. And the memories are just starting to focus. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ok mickey, so tell us, is your arm still in place or did it fall of fighting the many steel you hooked. Glad you had fun and was able to get away from those darn kid's at school


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

P.S. let me know when you wanna go to are "secret" river, I am open most of the week


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

SFK,
We just need to get Don in the Christmas Pajamas, Booties and that HAT! Just think of the fish he'd catch! 
Imagine seeing him and "Sam Kinison" on the river??  

-John


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Look at that....John is trying to make me the MS Mascott....NOT!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

We can put you on the Home Page Don..................Maybe even on the Hats!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Don't forget the bumper stickers....


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

My arm is alright.  I am sure I can get out this week sometime. Wednesdays are always bad for me. hmmm, I will have to play things by ear a bit this week but will have "some" time. Maybe we can get don, john, sarah, ralf, or whoever to come along. I havent heard a darn thing about fishing around here since Ive been back but maybe I will go scout today


----------

